# Using Ezy loaders from Aust.



## beekeeper032000 (Apr 25, 2009)

Does anyone have any experience with 125 kg Ezy loader ? The maximum weight to lift is 275lbs This is the 125 kg. This seems too light weight for lifting two double deep hives on a pallet. It seem like it would be very easy to go over the max in weight. Thanks for your input. Buy the way, what is the cost of the new ones?


----------



## HarryVanderpool (Apr 11, 2005)

I wasn't aware that they made a 125 model.
Ours is the 200kg.
They have expanded their website greatly since I was last there:
http://www.ezyloader.com/
I have never lifted 2 hives at once, but would like to see that in action!


----------



## beekeeper032000 (Apr 25, 2009)

Thank you for your response Harry. Yes, they do have a 125k and I really think that one is too light weight to lift a two way pallet of bees. Lifting one would be ok, but two would be a bit too much. I think if you do an internet search for "Ezy lift loaders for beehives youtube" you'll see two or three options. Best of wishes to you.


----------



## BeeGhost (May 7, 2011)

I lift two hives at a time with my "very generic" easy loader boom system I made. Im sure their system could do it. 

I may be wrong here, but a set of double deeps probably don't weigh over 275 lbs. If both top deeps were full of honey that would be around 180 lbs. The two hive pallet I make is probably 15-20 lbs at the most, not really sure. Now if both bottom deeps were packed with honey that would send it over the limit, but ive never had the bottom deep packed with honey at a time where I needed to move them, actually I don't think Ive ever had the bottom deeps packed with honey period. 

I don't think I would worry about moving doubles with that Ezy Loader you have a chance to buy at a very good deal!!


----------



## wglord (Nov 23, 2009)

I own a 125 kg model just up the road from you in NC. Mine was north of 15K after shipping from Aus. I don't think you would have any problem lifting two hives. The weak link might be the cable, and it would not hurt to actually weigh one of your hives and see if the 2 approach 275 pounds. I have had very few problems with my loader though it is a pain to retract the arms after use as they have to be positioned correctly to put the loader back in to the retracted position. The leveling feature is what sets this loader apart and the arms and mount are really well engineered and built.


----------

